# Some Mount Korong Herps



## vicherps (Sep 16, 2012)

*North Central Victorian Herping*

Went out with Richoman today to some rocky terrain in north central victoria. Found various herps i photographed were Thick-tailed Geckos, Tree Skinks, Eastern Three-toed Skinks, Boulenger's Skinks and Marbled Geckos. Other herps i saw but didnt photograph were a Common Froglet, Bougainville's Skink, Robust Striped Skink and a Shingleback (unfortunately found DOR). Anyway hope you enjoy the pics, nick may post some photos on this thread.


----------



## Cotter (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome close ups, I can't even get that close to my pythons with a camera as they bolt for their hides.

Cheers, Leigh


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

WOW!!! what camera?


----------



## Wally (Sep 16, 2012)

Some good shots there!


----------



## vicherps (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks just a cannon g9 not that good going to get a better camera in a few months.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 16, 2012)

shots came out really good micah  !
today was one of the best days ever !


----------



## vicherps (Sep 16, 2012)

We also found a Banjo Frog too forgot to mention that.


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 17, 2012)

Far out those are some really nice finds! BTW whats DOR?


----------



## snakeman478 (Sep 17, 2012)

DOR=Dead On Road


----------



## RobynTRR (Sep 19, 2012)

Cool lizards!


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 19, 2012)

awesome shots, these all look like models haha


----------

